

Show HN: TwitMusic - rcacique
http://twitmusic.com

======
rcacique
It lets musicians effectively share & promote their music on Twitter. 4,200+
musicians have registered & reach 23,000,000+ Twitter followers. Artists
include: Jason Mraz, Bow Wow, Mike Posner, MC Hammer, Bryan Adams, Jon
Secada,, Goo Goo Dolls.

------
m0nty
Well I liked it. Might be worth a re-submission when the USA wakes up.

